# World Kickboxing Champion Cosmo Alexander Joins Bellator’s Lightweight Roster



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

> After an incredibly successful kickboxing career, lightweight sensation Cosmo “Good Boy” Alexander has signed a long-term promotional agreement with Bellator Fighting Championships and will make his promotional debut at Bellator 52 in Lake Charles, Louisiana on October 1st.
> 
> Currently training alongside former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Rashad Evans and K-1 veteran Tyrone Spong in Florida, Alexander is eager to make his presence felt within the MMA community.
> 
> ...


http://bjpenn.com/news/2011/09/01/w...+(BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this guy better have great takedown defense if he really wants to make it to face Alverez. Other wise he will be just one more kickboxer who went into MMA and lost to good grapplers. But he wouldn't be the first guy to adapt like Cro Cop.


----------

